# R.O.G Rig



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi m8s,

I am starting a new Rig Build thread with the name "R.O.G Rig" due ROGs color sheme.

The Hardware shopping list contains so far:

Asus R.O.G Crosshair V 990FX
AMD FX 8150
2x Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-2133 DIMM CL9 Dual 4GB Kit
Sapphire Radeon HD 6990                    
2x Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 120 GB / Raid 0
Corsair AX1200
Pioneer BDR-206DBK


Watercooling: 

*GFX:* 

EK-FC6990 WB Nickel-Acetal Waterblock / Nickel Backplate


*CPU:* 

EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - Acetal+Nickel
EK Red Plexi Top


*Mainboard:* 

EK-FB ASUS Crosshair V - Acetal+EN (Nickel) / northbridge, PWM
Anfi-tec Crosshair V SB WB nickel plated


*Radiators:* 

1 x 	Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 360 - black 	
1 x 	Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 120 - black 	
1 x 	Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 280 - black


*Fittings & Tubing:*

Black Nickel fittings (3/8"ID)
Bitspower Temp sensor
Tygon R3603 (3/8"ID)


*Pump:* 

2 x Alphacool VPP655
Bitspower D5 Mod Kit


*Reservoir:*

2 x EK Multioption X2 Res 250 Advanced 
2 x EK Res Dual Top Adapter 50/60 


*Pump Top:*

EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4 - Black Acetal 


*Liquid Coolant:*

Primochill PC Ice Blood - Red
Primochill PC Ice Black


*Eyecandy:*

MDPC Sleeve - Red 
MDPC Sleeve - Black


*Case: *

Lian Li PC-V2120X Big-Tower - all Black


*Fans: *

Aerocool Red Sharks 120 & 140


----------



## Komputronik (Sep 8, 2011)

Lian Li !!!


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 8, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> Lian Li !!!



+1 to the Lian Li... haven't seen a build using a Lian Li case in a. while...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a ROG rig too


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a ROG rig too



lemme see


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 8, 2011)

All I have left to do is install my 4x 12in red cold cathodes and paint my front and side grill red. I may also paint my ram heat spreaders red.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 8, 2011)

i think your ram is a bit overkill for the 1100T, It will take some tinkering to get it to run 2133.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 8, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> i think your ram is a bit overkill for the 1100T, It will take some tinkering to get it to run 2133.



Especially 4x2GB 8GB. those 4 sticks will require the north bridge speed and voltage bumped.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 8, 2011)

If your waiting on BD why not get a cheaper cpu to carry you through, it should hopefully be out within the next 6 weeks..  (fingers crossed)

As for the case, it looks like from the hardware you bought you have (or did have ) some cash, I would recommend a Lian Li.  They are just awesome cases.  I have also heard good things about the corsair cases.  Choices, choices!!


----------



## Spectrum (Sep 8, 2011)

get the asus mars 2 gtx 580 graphics card... that thing rocks, it outperforms the hd 6990 and it's ROG, so the colour scheme stays consistent


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 8, 2011)

for the case get the Xigmatek elysium
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=122&type=specification


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> All I have left to do is install my 4x 12in red cold cathodes and paint my front and side grill red. I may also paint my ram heat spreaders red.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC01650.jpg



beatifull setup m8, yeeeah the ram definitly needs some red paint  and straight that cables , hehehe


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2011)

Make sure to get the 1.5v Dominators, not the 1.65v.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> i think your ram is a bit overkill for the 1100T, It will take some tinkering to get it to run 2133.



No 8gb kit avaible yet arround here , 2133 is for the BD setup and crosshair V supports it


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanx for the Suggestions !!

Some stuff arrived today,

Sapphire 6990
EK-FC6990 WB Acetal + Nickel
EK Nickel Backplate
Gelid Compound 

Will prepare the card now and take some Pictures.......

Stay Tuned


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> get the asus mars 2 gtx 580 graphics card... that thing rocks, it outperforms the hd 6990 and it's ROG, so the colour scheme stays consistent



Mars is a kickass card , but nvidia is not a choice for me  thanx the stock radeon is also consistent


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 8, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> beatifull setup m8, yeeeah the ram definitly needs some red paint  and straight that cables , hehehe



Yea the 750TX has tons of connectors and this mATX case doesn't have many places to hide them. I really just threw it all in the new case and got it running due to we are doing alot of construction at my house and did have time to make it nice and neat. I will break down and do it right when I get time.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

lets prepare the card.... that card is really 30cm long...... wow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 8, 2011)

nice card you have there!


----------



## PaNiC (Sep 8, 2011)

thats kind of like my system.




year old photo


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

PaNiC said:


> thats kind of like my system.
> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8206/img1337xy.jpg
> year old photo



nice build !!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 8, 2011)

The card is done....


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 10, 2011)

while waiting for the other stuff to come i´ve done some tests wit the HD6990 in my actual RIG

here are some screens


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 10, 2011)

O_O Share?


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 10, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O Share?



against ?


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 12, 2011)

I think i found it,

i´ll take the Lian Li PC-V2120X Big-Tower - all Black







It has plently of room for pumps and rads and a great way to display the Red Force GT´s SSD´s in the bottom:







TPU Case Review


----------



## mATrIxLord (Sep 12, 2011)

awesome build so far... this thread needs moar pics


----------



## Komputronik (Sep 13, 2011)

you will love the case


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 15, 2011)

The Board arrived today, here are some sneek pictures 












... unboxing and preparing for EKs crosshair V waterblock comes tonight..... 
Waterblock is in mail, and should arrive tomorrow


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 15, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> The Board arrived today, here are some sneek pictures
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110915/crosshairV.jpg
> 
> ...




Here are the followups:































Clean for the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair V Block





















lets prepare the Board.........


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, i was trying to mount the EK Asus Crosshair V Block on the Mainboard and figured out that there is something missing in the EK Kit, the mainboard has Mosfet´s on the backside too and they are covered with plates & Thermal Pads, but in the Kit and also in the Mounting manual it isn´t mentioned in any form, what can i do? i could drill a hole through the Original Asus plate and mess up the thread of it to install the block (would kill any rebuild if board has damage). The screws are also to schort then... and i don´t want to run it without cover......


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 22, 2011)

SSD arrived Today, the Red color really looks tasty 

2x Corsair Force GT 120GB


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 22, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> Hi, i was trying to mount the EK Asus Crosshair V Block on the Mainboard and figured out that there is something missing in the EK Kit, the mainboard has Mosfet´s on the backside too and they are covered with plates & Thermal Pads, but in the Kit and also in the Mounting manual it isn´t mentioned in any form, what can i do? i could drill a hole through the Original Asus plate and mess up the thread of it to install the block (would kill any rebuild if board has damage). The screws are also to schort then... and i don´t want to run it without cover......
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110920/P1010020.jpg
> ...




I will prepare a backplate my own ..... from my view they are not covered only due flimsy heat-pipe cooling system.......


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 22, 2011)

Since I see that you are awesome at modding, I always thought this would be a great R.O.G. case if the orange was red.






NZXT Phantom PHAN-002OR Newegg Exclusive Black Fin...

Edit: That's what I get for only reading the first page. I see you found one and it's a great choice. Can't wait to see your finished build.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 22, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Since I see that you are awesome at modding, I always thought this would be a great R.O.G. case if the orange was red.
> 
> http://nzxt.com/new/images/_file_manager/DSC_0016_800x600.JPG
> 
> ...



it is a beautifull case , but if u have it handy , it shows it plastic feel & look.... i checked it in local store


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 22, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> it is a beautifull case , but if u have it handy , it shows it plastic feel & look.... i checked it in local store



I have the white one with red stripes and it is plasticky, but it's easy to work with when you're as unskilled as I am.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 22, 2011)

im sure ATI had that color scheme before asus didn't


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 22, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> im sure ATI had that color scheme before asus didn't



yeeeah but by this time the mainboards and others looked like rainbows


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 23, 2011)

Finally the Anfi-tec Asus Crosshair V Southbridge Waterblock arrived,
now i need to drop it at the nickel plater , 
may i can fetch some pictures of the nickel process there.....

The Guys@Anfi-tec done a great job again, thx !!!
Handcrafted , Made in Germany 

here some pic´s of the block':
















besides the mounting problems of the EK block, wich will be fix´d on the weekend, the board itself is complete...


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 23, 2011)

Southbridge followups:

















whoooops look@this  it has "TPU inside"


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 24, 2011)

Radiators are found, i just ordered these 3 Rad´s from Hardware Labs:

1 x Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 360 - black / Top
1 x Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 280 - black / Front
1 x Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 120 - black / Rear


Should arrive on Tuesday......, the Lian Li case should be big enough for them to fit...
for the Case itself, i will rebuild the middle plate where the ssd´s will be mounted, to many wholes already at weird places, and drilling more for smooth cable management makes this looks like s swiss cheese:






*

*looks really silly


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2011)

Very awesome!  Beautiful build most definitely!!!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 25, 2011)

For the case i´ll prepare it like this,

From:






To:





pump, res will be placed in the closed area,  
mainboard & cpu in upper, gfx in front/bottom


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 27, 2011)

Incomming Parts followup:

Today i received the HW labs Rad´s and the EK CPU Waterblock:







Waterblock & mounting material






Note: if you order the EK Supreme HF CPU WB , there is no need to order the AM2/AM3 "black" mounting plate  since it´s included, also a nickel Easy Mount Kit is inside


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 27, 2011)

Preparing the EK´s CPU Waterblock for Socket AM2/AM3

Adding AM2/AM3 Mounting Plate






Done






If you (un)screw the block do it overcross to avoid leaks, incorrect seat or even breaking the top


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 28, 2011)

HardwareLabs BlackIce GTX Gen Two Xtreme  Radiators closeups:


120 Rad












280 Rad












360 Rad


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 30, 2011)

Some status news:

Finally found a Distributer who has the Lian Li PC-V2120X-All Black in Stock.
if all goes well it may arrive tomorrow, and i can start to prepare it for the
radiators and fans as shown on the gfx. 

To bad that Lian Li has no Sidewindow for that case... 
But on the other hand i can create the window more creative 
instead a plain quare.

for the pump and res i need to do some measuring , where it will be placed after i added the rads & mainboard to find the perfect spot.....


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2011)

www.performance-pcs.com

They are a company in the US that sells all kinds of things, including case parts, pre-modded cases, and a bunch of Lian Li stuff.  They may be able to get a side panel for you and mod it with a window.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 30, 2011)

t_ski said:


> www.performance-pcs.com
> 
> They are a company in the US that sells all kinds of things, including case parts, pre-modded cases, and a bunch of Lian Li stuff.  They may be able to get a side panel for you and mod it with a window.



thanks for the information m8,

just drop´d them a note


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad I could help.  Hank Baron was the boss over there the last I knew.  Nice guy, too.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 30, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Glad I could help.  Hank Baron was the boss over there the last I knew.  Nice guy, too.



I received a mail from Performance-PCs.com, they need a Corel Draw, Adobe Illustrator, or AutoCAD file format  what part needs to be cut / size .... sounds really good ! case is on da way and i´ll have to do some measuring and metric to inch calc  .... hehe

thx m8


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2011)

You're welcome.  I look forward to seeing what they can do for you.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 4, 2011)

Some updates for Today,

The Lian Li V2120X arrived..... all i can say by now is "that a damn huge case" 

Cons:

upper fan mounting holes has no mesh/filter included 

here are some closeups.... 

















more to come.....


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 4, 2011)

Running into Problems....

I cannot understand why they calc the space for the upper fans/rads so small for this "huge" case....
now i need to get this and mount it on top for adding the upper fans 






since it will clash with the fittings of
the PWM / NB WB


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 4, 2011)

I think i found the right setup for thge rads now....
done some tubing tests, thats it for tonight.


----------



## cupang (Oct 5, 2011)

my dream case. it looks your motherboard dwarfed by the case hugeness. hahahhaha..

even using a E-ATX that case still look spacy IMHO.. 

GOOD RIG bro..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi m8´s

got a question on the fittings, since all wb are nickel plated
i´m asking what style of fitting to use:

A: (Shiny Black)  *






B: (Matt Black)






C: (Shiny Silver)







* i´preffer that one .....


----------



## t_ski (Oct 5, 2011)

If the blocks are nickel plated, then the Shining Silver fittings will be the closest match in finish.  They're often cheaper as well.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may also paint my ram heat spreaders red.



it will decrease its performance of dissipating the heat


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2011)

gotta say shinny black nickel.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 10, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> gotta say shinny black nickel.



I like shinny black too.  

Just found this project log.  Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 10, 2011)

here some few updates on the case mods
to create the bottom chamber i needed to replace the plate which holds
the mainboard...  i bended a 1,5 mm aluminum plate and placed it in,
the black parts will be cut out for the SSD´s and 90° SATA / Power connectors,
also i modded the cpu backplate a bit ... looks more decent now
both parts will be painted black.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 10, 2011)

Some updates for today......

i´ve start cutting the bottom plate with a coping saw and do the finish with the rasp



























also my Anfi-tec crosshair V SB Waterblock came from the nickel plater












looks great 

and my DDR 3 memory (BD ready) also arrived today.... 
too bad the 2133 8GB kit isn´t available... even corsair.com says out of stock 
well this kit isn´t that bad.....











more to come.....


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 10, 2011)

waiting for Bulldozer......






btw. if anyone get´s a grip on a "Supreme HF Red Plexi Top" please let me know
i talked to gregor@ekwaterblocks and he told me that they have been made exclusivly for a US Reseller
and they have none left ......

thx


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking better and better with every update.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 10, 2011)

found and ordered the "Red Plexi Top" @ Performance-PCs.com 






thx to saer for the hint
the shiping costs more then the product itself.....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> found and ordered the "Red Plexi Top" @ Performance-PCs.com
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/images/ek/EK-CPU-TOP-RD_01.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah they are terribad about shipping, they way over charge.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 13, 2011)

some small updates for today...

still on the chamber:


















Since no .de distributor had the koolance shroud in stock and latestly back on 28.10 
i decided to order it in the Netherlands @ highflow.nl ....
it arrived today and i just mounted it to see how it looks..... 

here ya go:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> some small updates for today...
> 
> still on the chamber:
> 
> ...



Coming along very nicely!


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 13, 2011)

btw, does anyone knows if a radgrill fits on the shroud or does it needs to be cut in place ?






that oldskewl fancovers are ugly.....


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 13, 2011)

ok m8´s .....

just placed my order on th AMD FX 8150 

for 309,4258 $ == 224,80 €  that´s 50 bucks more than listed 

yaaeeh yaaeeh say what you wan´t i´ll do last man standing with AMD 






haha


but check this: 

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...sor-vs-core-i7-2600k-review-introduction.html

something is wrong, why all reviews run on non scorpius platforms ?? (cpu,mb,gpu)
and this test uses it and shows more equal results ??

well i don´t care, it should arrive on BF3 start .....


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

today i´ve received the Red Plexi EK Supreme HF Top Limited Edition 
from performance-pcs.com
here are some few pics... it really looks hot !


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread has inspired me to go out and buy some red spray paint and clear coat to mod my ROG rig


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

damn i hate DHL







my BD FX-8150 is somewhere in the trunk of that driver
6.09 pm he won´t show up today......

grrrrrrr


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

damn that sux man! Hopefully you get it and get to OCing it!


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This thread has inspired me to go out and buy some red spray paint and clear coat to mod my ROG rig



yeeeah red & black is most fav color for me......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive been thinking of taking the wire mesh off my vulcan and spraying them ROG red then painting my heatspreaders.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive been thinking of taking the wire mesh off my vulcan and spraying them ROG red then painting my heatspreaders.



you shure the paint won´t messup your ram? due non dissipate ?


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn that sux man! Hopefully you get it and get to OCing it!



i bet he checked the package and and took it to give another review ...... haha


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> damn i hate DHL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111018/dhl.jpg
> 
> ...



The bastage!

I hope your chip is better than mine I can only get to 4.5GHZ bootable but get BSOD randomly on load, but I am on air.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The bastage!
> 
> I hope your chip is better than mine I can only get to 4.5GHZ bootable but get BSOD randomly on load, but I am on air.



we´ll see when it´s here .... i hope i can crack the 5Ghz


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> we´ll see when it´s here .... i hope i can crack the 5Ghz



On water you should make it unless you get a crap chip.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> On water you should make it unless you get a crap chip.



a 480 (360/120) rad 
and 150cfm fans should fix the heat problem hopefully and keep him quite cool


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 19, 2011)

finally the DHL guy made it......

Here it is the AMD FX-8150 in my Hands...... let´s bring it on......
















(should´t  there be a belt buckle inside ???)

and my choosen case fans........











the stickers are absolutly a no go ........


the Enermax Magma or T.B.A Polish aren´t that high with the CFM and also some has no 140 fans


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 20, 2011)

The belt buckle is only in the version with the Crosshair V 990FX


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking good, hopefully your chip clocks well.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 25, 2011)

EK D5 Dual Loop Top and X2 Res 250 Advanced where in da mail today.... 






















i will add 2 colors to the loops blood red and black.... i had great experience with 
Primochill Dye Bombs Blood Red.. so i´ll take that for red.... black u dunno yet


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking good! I dunno if it will hurt the ram's temps or not but they are originally bare sticks and they run stock so I would say painting the heatsinks wouldn't hinder anything but ocing.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looking good! I dunno if it will hurt the ram's temps or not but they are originally bare sticks and they run stock so I would say painting the heatsinks wouldn't hinder anything but ocing.



that coul be also a solution, paint the upper, sides part black and only show nickel on the bottom and under the red plexi top ......... 
dunno if it would help oc´n the ram more, atleast it would look more stylish


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

The heatspreaders I have now were only 5$ shipped so it wouldn't be bad just to order another color


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 26, 2011)

Dunno what part you are talking about painting.  No need to WC the ram and I know a guy that can make you red flame tops for your doms 

FYI you can paint anything on a PC even the mobo (If you tape off all the sockets) if you make sure you are not using normal paint (normal paint has titanium flakes in it and will cause shorts)


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 26, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Dunno what part you are talking about painting.  No need to WC the ram and I know a guy that can make you red flame tops for your doms
> 
> FYI you can paint anything on a PC even the mobo (If you tape off all the sockets) if you make sure you are not using normal paint (normal paint has titanium flakes in it and will cause shorts)



what i was talking about is just paint some parts of the ram cooler black, rest stays as is, but that has to be seen in the global view since the gfx has full nickel backplate


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 26, 2011)

ahh yeah that does nicer.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 26, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> ahh yeah that does nicer.



would give more eyecandy to the full theme


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

Coming along nicely, for sure. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 26, 2011)

i´ll try my best

the exchanged middle plate will be painted black if all holes are done

"since i think about cutting the space for the dual top out so its flat and only the 2 res rise" *

*cannot be done.... the depth of the pumps would collision with a planed rad in the bottom area.... for another 6990


----------



## TheHack (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful R.I.G


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 3, 2011)

Sub'd!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 3, 2011)

lotsa stuff arrived today ...... 
pumps, fittings, tube, ram cooler.........
pictures will follow tonight


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 3, 2011)

Tygon tubing (3/8"ID), EK Red Plexi Top Ram Cooler Block, black nickel fittings (3/8"ID), 
Alphacool pumps, pimp tools, red digi temp sensor, 
Primochill coolant liquid blood red & black, bitspower temp sensor......


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice stuff there. Some cool bitspower fittings.

Are those angled fittings rotary or swivel?  Just wondering as I have some right angle fittings that swivel and would prefer them stay fixed in particular position.  Do they even make fittys like that?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice stuff there. Some cool bitspower fittings.
> 
> Are those angled fittings rotary or swivel?  Just wondering as I have some right angle fittings that swivel and would prefer them stay fixed in particular position.  Do they even make fittys like that?
> 
> Thanks for the pics.




These are No Bitspower fittings i bought em  aqua-tuning.de
they stay in place , well they are new.... will see later, not glossy polished like Bitspower ..... but solid and only  1/3 of price


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 4, 2011)

My mistake. Saw the bag there.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you do with all those goodies!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with all those goodies!



here ya go...... finaly preparing pump mechanism


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> My mistake. Saw the bag there.



the bags are only the temp sensors fittings from Bitspower


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> here ya go...... Finaly preparing pump mechanism
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111104/p1010039.jpg
> 
> ...



moar!!!!!!!!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> moar!!!!!!!!



tonight m8 , tonight...... i hang out with the BF3 TPU Squad last night , got my ass kicked 
But was fun......


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> tonight m8 , tonight...... i hang out with the BF3 TPU Squad last night , got my ass kicked
> But was fun......



Looking forward to it.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

for catching Pump RPM signal you need to solder a cable on the PCB 






(source hardwareluxx.de)

Please check PCB/Pump Rev. before soldering...... here Rev 1.51


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 8, 2011)

Some feedback,

I bought the last part,
(hehe liar, there is never a last part, as you know by yourself) a Corsair AX 1200, 
a friend of mine has a cutting plotter and he´ll produce a new side sticker 

from:







to:






to stay in the color theme......

also i´ve ordered some nice Red & Black premium sleeve´s, screws @ mdpc-x.com
they should arrive on the weekend, 
so i have enough time to install / mount / paint all stuff.....

if all go´s well i´ll fire it up on the weekend.....  finally


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 8, 2011)

just to show some few more pictures.......

The PSU:






Board with fittings & ram wb


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Those parts are KILLER! 

Just a small update on my ROG rig. I have purchased gloss ROD red paint for the wire mesh on my case. Now I just have to get some free time to use it.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Those parts are KILLER!
> 
> Just a small update on my ROG rig. I have purchased gloss ROD red paint for the wire mesh on my case. Now I just have to get some free time to use it.



did you managed to paint your rams yet ? or are you gonna use the same red for them ?


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 8, 2011)

also i found a company who does beautiful case cutting and acryl laser engraving
so i need to send him my side panel for the window mod
the acryl will be some dark smoke grey and if the rig is powered on you´ll se the inside only (leds inside)


















for the engraving i thought about adding the R.O.G logo on the bottom right of the window

Stuff he made:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 8, 2011)

The best of the best of everything! well except the cpu


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 9, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The best of the best of everything! well except the cpu



oh c´mon give it a try .....


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2011)

some more work pictures, 
last night i prepared the chamber plate to fit the pump in.....






the sides will be bend down and be attached to Antivibration screws of the pump
















some rasp / sanding, straightening the bend to give it a final finish for the paint.....


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2011)

MDPC Sleeving package arrived 





that stuff´s awesome


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2011)

MDPC has some good stuff, for sure.



But damn me if making those cables isn't a lot of work! 





I love your rig so far, but I do not love the work you are about to undertake!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> MDPC has some good stuff, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well time to watching girls in short skirts is gone....... i´m prepared for long cold winter nights


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2011)

I hear ya on that one.  Should getting our first snowfall this weekend(it's a holiday here today), and we've been lucky to go over 5c as of late.

but becuase there is no snow, there are still plenty of skirts around town. 

BTW, if you click the edit button, you can delete the duplicate post.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 12, 2011)

Man you just keep getting more goodies!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 12, 2011)

yeeeah yeaah big mouth ......  Respect to all sleevers !
this is really a time expensive work man, but the result looks nice
the 24pin gives me now already a headache ....


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2011)

I already have the ASUS Crosshair V Formula mobo and 16GB of GSkill Ripjaw. Both are red in colour. Going to pick up a AMD FX-8150 or 8120 to go with it.

Upgrading my cases components in less than a months time 





LINK:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442.html


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 12, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I already have the ASUS Crosshair V Formula mobo and 16GB of GSkill Ripjaw. Both are red in colour. Going to pick up a AMD FX-8150 or 8120 to go with it.
> 
> Upgrading my cases components in less than a months time
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442/__1.jpg
> ...



i´ve seen that case in the store, it´s nice a solid... my nephew just bought a HAFX
are you going on air or water ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 12, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> yeeeah yeaah big mouth ......  Respect to all sleevers !
> this is really a time expensive work man, but the result looks nice
> the 24pin gives me now already a headache ....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111111/P1010001.jpg



Sweet jesus that's a sexy PSU.


----------



## TheHack (Nov 14, 2011)

Ohh man there is a lot of Work......so many sleeves.......


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 15, 2011)

TheHack said:


> Ohh man there is a lot of Work......so many sleeves.......



yes it is, now i know why so many ppl just uses a pre sleeved adapter and hide 
the primary in the back , hahaha

some call that lame, i call it clever


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 15, 2011)

pump is in place ......






that stuffs heavy 





















i need to turning some standoffs for the res... and add some rubber between it
so there is no vibration coming from the pumps to the chassis, will add some washers 
on the antivibrations screws too.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good Sir!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 16, 2011)

Coming along great


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 17, 2011)

moaaar pictures


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 23, 2011)

the Rig is gettings a face......
on the weekend i had some more time to do some on the project, here are some pictures.











i think that it will give more contrast to the RED Plexi parts if i use the "Black" PC ICE in that loop, and the "Red" on the other.......


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

ME = Jealous.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Subbed, coming out very nice.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 23, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> the Rig is gettings a face......
> on the weekend i had some more time to do some on the project, here are some pictures.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/P1010021.jpg
> ...



I like your two red ssds.  They fit right in.

Can I ask what water cooling fittings your using?  I've been trying to find angled ones like that will stay set, but so far the ones I read about seem to swivel freely.

Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I like your two red ssds.  They fit right in.
> 
> Can I ask what water cooling fittings your using?  I've been trying to find angled ones like that will stay set, but so far the ones I read about seem to swivel freely.
> 
> Thanks.



Probably Bitspower.  Best fittings I've ever used.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Probably Bitspower.  Best fittings I've ever used.



Thanks, but I'd like to know the specific model.  Every time I've look these up, it seems they all swivel, like the koolance I got.

These are staying put even without a hose being in place.  That's what I'd like to get.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Probably Bitspower.  Best fittings I've ever used.



Bitspower are awesome, but they are way to expensive over here.
for a angled Bitspower fitting they charge you arround 14-18 Euro

these are from aqua-tuning.de , they are good and have a decent price


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 23, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks, but I'd like to know the specific model.  Every time I've look these up, it seems they all swivel, like the koolance I got.
> 
> These are staying put even without a hose being in place.  That's what I'd like to get.



here you go

http://www.aquatuning.us/index.php/cPath/50_406


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 23, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> here you go
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/index.php/cPath/50_406



Thanks very much sir.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 23, 2011)

btw.

Ek Waterblocks gives out new HF Jetplate #6 for free....






also other retailers does... only shipping fees


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 23, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I like your two red ssds. They fit right in.



yeeah they are nice, i´ll add them to OS System as Raid "0", hopefully push´s enough


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Man, this is looking great.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 23, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks very much sir.



btw m8,

you could use this tool with a hammer




and do some anti swivel like this :






since you push the material a bit forward, it get´s more hold and still moves


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 24, 2011)

keep up the great work


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 29, 2011)

Some updates.......

ready to be filled with the PC ICE Liquid Coolant Red & Black


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't get over th fact of how out there those SSD's are, but yet look so good.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 29, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> Some updates.......
> 
> ready to be filled with the PC ICE Liquid Coolant Red & Black
> 
> ...



I feel funny... like that feeling where you want to take out a $15000 loan and make something sexy, good job!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 30, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> Some updates.......
> 
> ready to be filled with the PC ICE Liquid Coolant Red & Black



You do know the PC ICE Coolant stains like woah right? I was going to use Orange in my build but after 30 minutes of running and 30 minutes of sitting my res was already starting to stain.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> n0tiert said:
> 
> 
> > Some updates.......
> ...


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2011)

may the pre mixed have higher color concentrate..... or the res plexi don´t stand the fluids


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 30, 2011)

I used the dye bomb one.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> I used the dye bomb one.



for getting a real blood red i used over 4 syringes in my old rig .....

the pre mixed PC ICE blood red is to light for me

also the black looks like they put a bit of ash inside  .... hmmmmmmmm

well i need to get some dye bombs i think.........

loops are dry, let´s light it up......


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2011)

sh.t,

i knew it, the damn motherboard has Bios Rev. 0404 and FX is Supported since Bios Rev. 0813
so now i need to get a crappy AM3 from the 0404 list to flash my mainboard .......

grrrrrrrrrrr






ok here is the list of supported cpu´s for 0404+

http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/Crosshair_V_Formula_ThunderBolt.html

my other rig has the 955 "HDZ955FBGIBOX" and it should be supported via 0404
let´s try that first....................

damn


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2011)

nope, no luck......

i need to get another cpu for flashing my mainboard, that´s a farce.......
well .... a semprom 145 should do the job hopefully.... and it´s cheap atm


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 2, 2011)

picked up this last night ....











still "RED" CPU LED, no beep codes nothing......

i´ll RMA the Board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 2, 2011)

Ouch, that really sucks


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 2, 2011)

well, well, well,

i bought another crosshair V today ..... 
i checked about 10 crosshair´s V in the shop, they all have 0404 Bios ...... and they wanted to charge ma 15 Euro for flashing to latest
and yesterday i bought there the semprom ........ bloodsuckers

that´s a totally FAIL for ASUS 

........force never give up !


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 2, 2011)

new board , new luck


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

it's pretty crappy of asus not to recall these defunct boards.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 3, 2011)

Problems solved,

New Board flashed and pre checked.......  works 






good old Matrox Mystique 






The Dominators work @ 1866 ....








let´s mount the stuff again together...........


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

grats!


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 5, 2011)

machine is rebuild and up & running
since i haven´t dealt with ssd´s in raid, here are some results....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

subed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well as of tonight my ROG rig will be disassembled and packed for shipping in preparations for new Sandy Bridge setup. It was fun while it lasted and I will forever miss my all red setup!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well as of tonight my ROG rig will be disassembled and packed for shipping in preparations for new Sandy Bridge setup. It was fun while it lasted and I will forever miss my all red setup!


And you thought you'd share that info in this thread that has no relevance at all why?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> And you thought you'd share that info in this thread that has no relevance at all why?



If you would have read some pages up, you would have see me and OP talking about our ROG rigs.

Why such a troll post? I don't remember doing or saying anything to provoke it unless your in a troll mood.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well as of tonight my ROG rig will be disassembled and packed for shipping in preparations for new Sandy Bridge setup. It was fun while it lasted and I will forever miss my all red setup!



why ist that brandonwh64 ?

i feel good on my amd rig now  runs smooth and kicks ass.......
did you manage to paint those ram heatsinks ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> why ist that brandonwh64 ?
> 
> i feel good on my amd rig now  runs smooth and kicks ass.......
> did you manage to paint those ram heatsinks ?



I have the paint but my wife was nice enough to get me a Z68 board so that kinda pushed me in the direction of sandy bridge. I may still paint the wire mesh on my case red and keep it like that until I get another ROG board but when that will happen I will never know


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 8, 2011)

my DIY tempsensors panel for the watertemp of each loop

using 2 of those Phobya Red Tempsensors:







and this Phobya Frame:

















they are not connected to the bitspower temp sensors yet, i need to get some black 2pin molex (male) connectors


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2011)

You can also cut the wires and solder them together.  That's how I did the one for my system.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 8, 2011)

t_ski said:


> You can also cut the wires and solder them together.  That's how I did the one for my system.



i know, but with connectors you can easily disc. them .... just ordered some since i need a couple of 2,3,4 pin connectors for fans, temp, harddrives anyway .....
also i need to replace the HDD cage fan into a red one

since i had no luck with cathodes i´m trying now the smd leds to bring some light in the rig


----------



## X800 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooh that is one awsome rig you got .Nice work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those are real nice temp sensors!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

Loving the temp sensors.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

some few updates....

i bought a Lian Li C-02B CD/DVD Bezel, from it compatible list , it wasn´t usable for my case but it´s fit perfectly ! all you had to do is, dismount all 5 1/4 slot covers, hdd cage, add cd/dvd in the slot (push all way in to have a bit of room in front) slide the Bezel right side in(bottom due mount wings on each side of the bezel) center it from the front, and slide it up to position, push the cd/dvd back to the front, done.....  






added a Aerocool Red Sharks 120 to the HDD cage...







also i added some fan covers on the koolance shroud (there where non included), if you buy them , make shure they are bended a bit on the mounting screw, since flat once won´t fit


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

next followups will be the Window sidepanel an the front door.... i already mentioned that i found a company that does window mods , after the holidays i´ll send him my sidepanel and the front door

on the front door i thought about cutting out the temp sensor area covered with dark smoked plexi so you´ll always have a view on the temps without opening the front door or leave it open.....
on the sidepanel only the area of the ssd/board/ res till upper rad will be shown and on the bottom right it will have the ROG logo engraved.... the plexi will be also dark smoked so if the rig is off you´ll see none......


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 19, 2011)

Not doing your own window?


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> Not doing your own window?



well i could but he does it very pro since he also cuts the plexi like this, so its lined in the panel






and i don´t have the machine for it ..... same for engraving

orders he done on Lian-Li´s

http://www.stempel-hauser.de/page.php?43

or TJ07

http://www.stempel-hauser.de/page.php?59


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahh ok. I missed that part. Should be pretty sweet then.


----------

